# Happy DIWALI TO EVERY ONE



## drkhalsa (Nov 12, 2004)

I forgot to say you all Happy Diwali Well I dont think IT is Too Late To say


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Nov 12, 2004)

*HAPPY DIWALI GUYS!*​


----------



## Neutral Singh (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Diwali everybody !!!


----------



## Arvind (Nov 15, 2004)

Hopefully, everyone had a great Diwali time 

Me with family were busy in the local gurudwara for the sewing and cleaning activities.


----------

